# Different Between Analogue And Digital Quartz Movement



## Willhm (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry if this is a completely stupid question but what is the difference between a digital and analogue watch quartz movement, could any one tell me what the insides of a digital watch opposed to an analogue if they are both quartz. Also does it make a difference if the watch is solar powered other than it just not needing a battery or does anything else change? Sorry if these are stupid questions but I am completely new to watches.

Thank you very much for reading my question


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no such thing as a dumb question !

in very simple terms the difference between analogue and digital quartz movements is the display they drive - both use some form of battery/cell to oscillate a quartz crystal which gives the timing for the display. an analogue display has hands which are moved by motors timed from the crystal, digital watches use lcd (or led or whatever) displays to show the time numerically (or whatever, there are plenty of novelty displays out there) by pulse counting.

solar cell is simply a capacitor/cell/battery/rechargable which has its charge maintained with exposure to light. so other than some circuitry extras the simple answer to your second question is No.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

*difference


----------



## accuholic (Nov 25, 2011)

The invention of digital watch was a step backward for mankind;took two hands to tell time.Thus the driver models of LED's is an oxymoron.The reason for inventing it was not for the watch in itself,but that it was the first one that had no moving parts; "solid state".


----------

